# Secondary speedlite, 580EX ii or 480EXii



## Deo (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, I want to ask your opinions about choosing a secondary flash.
So currently I have one speedlite, the Canon 580EX II and I'm considering to buy another one next week. What do you think should i get another 580 or the smaller 480.

Please help me choose.
Thank You in advance.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

I assume you mean the 430EX II, not the 480...

If you have the cash, go with another 580.  I got the 580/430 combo, and am wishing that I went with two 580's.  I assume you shoot off-camera flash, and having two 580's gives you the ability to use either as a master (if you use e-TTL), and also more flexibility if you use manual.


----------



## Deo (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, sorry, my mistake. I have no problem spending another $160, but is it worth having two 580s since i will only need one master.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, you do only need one master, but the 580 is more powerful than the 430, has better head swivelling, and has more control on the manual side.  Plus you can use an external power source and have a PC connection.  Plus the 580 has a better set of controls at the back (wheel instead of recessed buttons) for changing the +/- settings.  If you use light modifiers, you'll definitely appreciate the additional 1-2 stops of power of the 580 relative to the 430.  Unfortunately, I speak from experience.

Of course, you can probably get two more third-party flashes for the price of a single 580, and you can never have too much light.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, there is a lot more to it than just the Master/Slave difference.  

Power, is a big one.  If you are planing on using the master on-camera and the slave off-camera, then with a 430EX, you will always have the lower powered unit in the off-camera position, which isn't likely to be the best option.  

I depends how you use your flashes, but the 430EX has terrible controls (thin buttons that are hard to press) compared to the dial on the 580.  

And yes, the 580 can take an external battery back and has a sync port, the 430EX does not iirc.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 24, 2012)

You might want to consider a used 580 EX I or a 550 EX. Lots of light, lots of power, decent price.  Can double as master, if needed.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like to jump in on this thread too as I have been looking for speedlites myself.  The 580 is about $400. Does Sigma have one that replicates this for a cheaper price?


----------

